# new website



## thekuntawman (Jun 20, 2002)

i want to invite everyone here to my new website. the address

www.angelfire.com/wizard/typhoon

let me know how you like it. its not fancy but we will add more stuff to it later.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 22, 2002)

not fancy at all...but a lot of good content.  I like the layout of your teaching program, and the philosophy behind it too.
nice beginning, especially in our days of "fancy means better."


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 24, 2002)

If I may, I would like to suggest a Picture of the founder of the style and head instructoe on thebio page.  The pic gives a visual refrenceand adds to the over all effect. 
Other than that a informative and good site.
Shadow:asian:


----------

